
Direct3D team office has a Wall of GPU History - jparise
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/directx/2019/01/07/wall-of-gpu-history/
======
vardump
Wow, they have Pyramid3D card. Bitboys had such potential and so much bad
luck.

Although their legacy did survive in Qualcomm Adreno GPUs, powering hundreds
of millions (maybe even more?) mobile devices.

------
pcdoodle
The photos are horribly out of focus. Were they taken with a webcam from 1999?

